

Show HN: Open For Business Plans - No templates, no signups, just business plans - cacciatc
http://openforbusinessplans.herokuapp.com/

======
rman666
Dear Internet, please send me all your business ideas. That is all.

~~~
goldfeld
If you are already working on your product and only need a business plan to go
with it, I see this as a great service.

~~~
cacciatc
I was thinking of quick business services for recently released inmate
entrepreneurs. ~10,000 inmates released every week in the states and starting
a small business might be an only option for making a living legally.

